# muzzle loader season



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

When did they change the dates to after new years? Was always nice for me cause the wife was off work, school teacher, and could take care of some of my work, ie phone calls and such. Have not hunted ML season for a few years.

Scott


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I can go back into past years regulations books and look, but I think this year is the first to not include Dec 31st/Jan 1st. I am going to hunt it anyway.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

It's been quite a few years since it has been in the second week of January. I actually like it that they made it later again. It always was interfering with Christmas plans with the family. I also like that it should be a bit colder and the deer will be looking for food.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that last year's season was Dec 27-30th.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I'm pretty sure that last year's season was Dec 27-30th.


Yes, they just made the change this year back to the later dates. I found as of 2000 it was still Dec. 27-30 I know it's been a while since it was in Jan.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes..... this is the first year for the change!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

For many years it was always in early Jan.

Some years ago they changed it to fall between Christmas and New Years. The problem was many were complaining that it did not always include any weekend days. 

It always started on the 27th and ended on the 30th, no matter what day of the week those happened to be so that it did not conflict with either Christmas or New Years. So every year it would start one day in the week later than the previous year. Out of a 7 year rotation you ended up with two years with no weekend days included, 2 years with only one weekend day, and 3 years with both weekend days included. When it opened on Tuesday and closed on Friday the complaining was intense.

With the current schedule you always have Saturday and Sunday to start the 4 day season.

I like the change myself.


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

It also gives people a chance to hunt ML and use vacation days from the new year. The deer should also be herding up some too.

Good luck to all.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

For archers, hunter orange required those dates.
...


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Should be awesome hunting ..............deer will be herded up ..........but more bucks will drop there racks by then too..........i remember taking one back when it was in January before and it was a big bodied buck with about 2 inch sores on its head that i thought was a doe !!!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

to be honest ill be surprised to see any bucks taken and this is based on what ive seen on my trail cams.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm looking forward to it. I have 2 tags to fill yet. Hopefully, I'll fill them. If successful, I plan to donate my deer to the Farmers and Hunters for the Hungry.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ostbucks98 said:


> to be honest ill be surprised to see any bucks taken and this is based on what ive seen on my trail cams.


Why do you say that? What are you seeing or not seeing?


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I wouldn't mind hunting it, but if the ice is good I'll be after Walleyes.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I have two different bucks with only one antler and one with both gone


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ostbucks98 said:


> I have two different bucks with only one antler and one with both gone


Now I understand what you meant.

I saw a 1/2 rack Saturday that was a pretty nice buck.

We are still getting many of the bucks on camera still carrying full head gear. I'm pulling the cards this weekend I'll see if anything has changed with them.

I do know that it's pretty individual on when deer drops. Some now some well into Feb or later.

I know for sure that we will not shoot a buck that has dropped thinking it is a doe


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Saw an 8 point in metro parks last yr in late march/early april steelheading the rocky tiver....never ever saw antlers that late..


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Ive seen a lot of half racks this gun season. Not sure if its just coincidence or if there's something to it. Thinking back, most years we never saw one. I must have seen 6 or more this year and one that got shot.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Whaler said:


> I wouldn't mind hunting it, but if the ice is good I'll be after Walleyes.


If the ice is good can I have my muzzleloader in my shanty with me in a place like AEP or other lakes that have public hunting. Now that the dates have been pushed back I might just fish and hunt out of the shanty at the same time and take a small walk if I feel like it during the day.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

That is a good idea, ice fishing and hunting combined. HMMMMMM. This could work!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

Five of my freinds have found sheds this past week. For all who go out, please be sure of your target!! I fear there will be many shed bucks shot, but I hope not.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

If a buck has no horns you can tag it with either an antlerless tag (provided you are in an urban zone) or an either sex tag, tagged as a doe. It is not the plumbing that tells you which tag to use, but the headgear.

Unless of course you mean for management purposes. Didn't think about that at first.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I saw a buck while shed hunting in mid-march that still had his rack.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

I was talking about for management purpose. It seems like more deer are shedding earlier then normal this year, at least in South eastern Ohio prolly due to lack of a real food source in much of the areas.


----------

